# To the Summit - uses new VSL SE 6 Dimension Brass



## Dear Villain (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I'd like to share a piece with you for Brass Choir, entitled To the Summit. It was produced with VSL's new Special Edition Volume 6: Synchronized Dimension Brass library. 



Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Rob (Aug 1, 2019)

Excellent David... Is spatialization all done inside the synchron player? Sounds very good


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 1, 2019)

Really enjoyed the writing. Soundwise, this is really really good. Extremely natural sounding brass.

I'm interested in this library, but I'm a bit apprehensive due to the really slim looking articulation list. In your piece, I'm hearing some of the things I wasn't sure the library could really do.

I'm thinking of short repetitions, trills and mordent-like flourishes. What are your experiences with the short and legato patches? Some of the newer Synchron- and Synchronized stuff has repetitions built in to the short notes when you play them at certain speeds. Do you notice something like this in SE Vol6? 

You seem to be handling trills fine in this piece. Is this the legato patch?

You're also doing quite real sounding sfz-cresc and fortepiano arcs - how were these done? Stacking the sfz articulation with the long notes, or just the stacked "marcato" from the factory presets?


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 2, 2019)

Rob said:


> Excellent David... Is spatialization all done inside the synchron player? Sounds very good



Thank you, Rob! To answer your question, yes. There are many possibilities to tweak/adjust reverb, panning, colouration of the sound, etc. within the Synchron player.


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for listening, and I'm so glad you enjoyed it, Jimmy! I'll respond in bold below each of your points:



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Really enjoyed the writing. Soundwise, this is really really good. Extremely natural sounding brass.
> 
> I'm interested in this library, but I'm a bit apprehensive due to the really slim looking articulation list. In your piece, I'm hearing some of the things I wasn't sure the library could really do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for the in-depth info @Dear Villain! It's pretty impressive what kind of dynamic and expressive music you managed to coax out of those very basic articulations available.


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks again, Jimmy! I value your thoughts and expertise from previous threads, so it's high honour to receive a compliment from you! I'm going to make a video in the next couple of days re. this piece, which may show a little more "under the hood".

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 3, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Just noticed two of your tracks are official demos for SE6. Congrats, Dave!



Thank you, ka00. I was honoured when they asked me to make some demos for them. Kind of a "bucket list" thing


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 7, 2019)

Updated with a video walkthrough of the piece, for those that are interested.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 7, 2019)

Dear Villain said:


> Updated with a video walkthrough of the piece, for those that are interested.



Fantastic, thanks for taking the time!


----------



## markleake (Aug 10, 2019)

This is great. Love the specialisation, but the writing itself is enjoyable also.


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks so much, Mark! Glad you enjoyed it 

Dave


----------



## BlackDorito (Sep 7, 2019)

Dave,

Finally spending time with your great video. Let me ask a few questions, based on your experience (and forgive me, since I could probably dig around to answer some of these):

Q: does the Synchronized version of Dim Brass (Special Edition version) have patches that can pass thru the Synchron Player as dry? [In other words, if I want a different Hall than Synchron, can I pass them thru to MIR Pro?]

Q: you artfully combined various artics to get the convincing sounds. Did you do this by creating new slots, then using Parallel Mode to trigger, say, Sforzato and Sustain at the same time? [I'm trying to determine whether the Synchron Player has the same flexibility as VI-Pro to layer/stack artics]

Q: In the video, there is a section that shows a mixer with seemingly a channel strip for each trumpet - I assume each trumpet needs a separate Synchron Player and the mixer is 'shared' across instances somehow. True? [Alternately, if all trumpets can be in one Player instance, then it must be possible to drive the player with multiple MIDI channels]

Q: The Perform tab seems very similar to VI-Pro. If you are familiar with VI-Pro, do you consider the Synchron Player similar or less powerful in what it can do?

Q: Final question: I do not have a breath controller but have a foot pedal, with which I am not particularly skillful to control mod/xfade. Do you consider your BC to be a simple/natural way to do the brass cresc/sfz? Do you play-in using the BC on one instrument, and then copy the CC lane over to other instruments?

Thanks for any insights,
Chris


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for checking out the video. I'll do my best to answer your questions below, in bold. Keep in mind, I'm far from an expert on using this or any Synchron library, as I was only given a short window of time to create these demos, and haven't worked on any projects combining the Synchron libraries with (more familiar to me) VI libraries. Basically, everything I did with this and my other demos, was "out of the box".



BlackDorito said:


> Dave,
> 
> Finally spending time with your great video. Let me ask a few questions, based on your experience (and forgive me, since I could probably dig around to answer some of these):
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackDorito (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks Dave, very helpful.


----------

